# Query-TV Licence fine for tenant who has left



## widescreen (15 Sep 2013)

Will explain briefly as possible.

Had a tenant for most of 2012 who proved to eventually be a nightmare!

So much so that the house is for sale and my days as a landlord are gone.

Anyway, a TV licence court summons was posted to the house 2 or 3 months ago and addressed to a female who had never stayed in the house. I returned the envelope marked "Not at this address" back to the solicitor whose name was visible on the envelope. A court case of early Sept was the contents of the letter. 

Another letter arrived the other day to the house-It was addressed to the same person and was from The District Court. It was a fine of 200 plus 70 expenses. Has to be paid by Nov 1 or a "warrant to distrain your  goods or arrest etc will be issued"

Giving the false name is exactly the type of thing the expired tenant would do for sure. The tenant was of the ilk that expects everything for nothing and does nothing for anything brigade.

I have no address for the ex tenant,

My query simply is guys -How do I kill this off?

Thanks


----------



## ajapale (15 Sep 2013)

This exact question was asked here by you a last month Summons received for long left tenant.



widescreen said:


> Appreciate opinion please.
> 
> Previous tenancy in my rental hse was from May 12 - May 13. Tenant  proved troublesome etc and left just before end of lease. Hse being sold  at moment.
> 
> ...



As I recall the advice was to do nothing as it has absolutely nothing to do with you the owner of the property.


----------



## Time (15 Sep 2013)

They cannot distrain your goods or arrest you. It is nothing to do with you. That only applies to the person on the warrant. Just tell anyone who shows up looking for this mystery person that there is no such person living or having lived there. They won't be long in leaving.


----------



## widescreen (15 Sep 2013)

Thanks for finding the original thread! 

My concern was that the transaction for sale could be going through around that time and last thing needed is someone showing up regarding this issue!

Are you saying I should just bin this latest and any future letters?

thanks


----------



## ajapale (15 Sep 2013)

Time said:


> Seconded, just reseal it and repost it to the sender.





widescreen said:


> thanks folks, I'll do that. Cheers



Did you act on the advice offered last month?


----------



## widescreen (15 Sep 2013)

I did. Still got this new letter though saying the case was done and fine issued and in event of non payment a warrant to distrain goods or for the persons arrest would be issued.

I am trying to sort this so letters stop coming to the house. It don't seem to be working so far?


----------



## Luternau (15 Sep 2013)

You got good advice before positing the same question again won't lead to different advice.

The post was not addressed to you and you should not even be aware of the contents. Put it another way, you should not open post that is not addressed to you!!!

Forget about this. It's a personal summons/fine and is not and cannot be attached to you or your property. This includes blocking any sale.

Obviously this has been worrying you.  Let that be a lesson to you not to open other peoples mail. While not familiar with all the warrants of the Post and Telecommunications Act, I believe it stipulates that mail sent via the postal system, is the property of the addressee once delivered, and for any other person to open it is an offence!


----------



## Time (15 Sep 2013)

Indeed, stop opening other peoples mail.


----------



## widescreen (15 Sep 2013)

Fine, great it's got nothing to do with me.

So what should I do with the letter delivered to the house Friday?

Bin it or keep it sealed in case its needed down the line?


As you say it may have nothing legally to do with me but its still a live issue to be closed off.


----------



## Luternau (15 Sep 2013)

Read my post again....it's nothing to do with you! This means it's not a live issue for you. I don't understand why you don't get this? You should not even know about it and that you do, means you have breached someone elses privacy.  Is their privacy something that you don't respect?


----------



## Time (15 Sep 2013)

Are you going to pay the sheriff when he shows up looking for Mr X?


----------



## ajapale (15 Sep 2013)

Would you pay your tenant's dog licence or parking fines?


----------



## Magpie (17 Sep 2013)

Its illegal to open mail not addressed to you. This is nothing to do with, leave it alone!


----------



## G7979 (17 Sep 2013)

Anything that arrives to your house with a name other than your own or other occupant of the house, do not open it, write "Not known at this address - return to sender" on the envelope pop it into your nearest postbox and forget about it. Not your problem.


----------

